# Name Tapes



## chrisf (7 Mar 2004)

Just out of curiosity, how close do the Canadian Peace Keeper knock-off name tapes look to the real name tapes?


----------



## Danny (7 Mar 2004)

They look the exact same. I ordered some myself just to have.


----------



## Yeoman (7 Mar 2004)

I do very large orders of nametapes (so far both orders have been 100+ for nametapes). there‘s almost no difference in the issued and theirs. you see the thread they use to put the velcro on the back, other then that, they‘re the exact same thing.
great company to deal with.
Greg


----------



## jbeach95 (8 Mar 2004)

The Canadian Peacekeeper nametapes have straight hilts on the swords, whereas issued nametapes have hilts that are angled towards the blade of the swords. On my BIQ course, I was told to use only the issued nametapes on my uniform.


----------



## jbeach95 (8 Mar 2004)

The Canadian Peacekeeper nametapes have straight hilts on the swords, whereas issued nametapes have hilts that are angled towards the blade of the swords. On my BIQ course, I was told to use only the issued nametapes on my uniform.


----------



## Franko (8 Mar 2004)

Beach...your instructors had WAY too much time on their hands   

Regards


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Mar 2004)

Meanwhile in Australia.......

My first day in my new Unit Feb 1995 (103 Fd Wksp) out of Leichhardt, NSW. 

I was the new GE Platoon SGT. My first thoughts on seeing my members of the GE PL were "get a haircut, find an iron, and polish those boots"! ...‘And my name aint Sarge, its Sergeant!

Needless to say I kept my mouth shut, and realised thats just how it is here. However there is a time and place for everything, including acting ‘reggie‘.

As for name tags here on the AUSCAM DPCUs, you gotta buy em, either thru ADF sources or decent disposal shoppes. Ther is minor differences, but no one seems to care. After all its just a name tag.

If your instructors are going ‘anal‘ over mircoscopic angles of sword hilts, the bloke above me who quoted too much time on their hands, he, is bloody right!

Cheers from a hot sticky autumn night here in Sydney,

Wes


----------



## cdonnelly (9 Mar 2004)

The CP nametapes are great Xmas or Bday gifts for your buddies, I purchased a bunch with their nicknames etc. The best part is switching them on their jackets...very childish but fun.


----------



## chrisf (23 Mar 2004)

A follow-up... the name tape looks nothing like like the issued name tape.

Ok, well it looks a little like it, but not very much... the stiching is thinner, the stiching used to attach the velcro is visible, the names on each of the tapes (I got two with two different names) weren‘t even centred the same, nor were the swords.

I also ordered some of the old style name tape for myself, not pleased with it at all... the tape itself is a 1/4" smaller then the old stuff, the letters are wider, and the name wasn‘t vertically centered.

That being said, it was ordered to be sewn onto a backpack, and the two cadpat ones were ordered to send home to a pair of friends of mine after I‘ve been away for a month or so the summer (I figure it seems like a nice hardcore army gift as long and I can claim I went through a lot of trouble to get them... I suppose the different quality from the issued name tags also saves me if anyone actually DOES question where they came from   ).

Over all, not pleased with the quality of the name tapes.

Everything else in the order was good... the laundry bags are far bigger then I expected... huge even...


----------



## chrisf (23 Mar 2004)

Oh, and to Wesley, with regards to the swords on the ones I got, they‘re noticably different then the issued ones, you‘d have to be a good 6 feet away before you‘d be unable to tell the difference... probably not a problem in "reality", but definitly a problem on course, particularly when you can get real ones for free through the system.


----------



## greyman556 (16 Nov 2008)

I haven't been issued a name-tape and am ordering one off of cpgear. I don't know which style or insignia i am supposed to have. Cad-pat or olive with black thread? Crossed swords, eagle, christian cross( i am a christian so can i wear this?) Does it matter where the insignia goes, before or after name? Should i just get no insgnia?

BTW i'm a combat engineer, and im considering reg force.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Nov 2008)

:

CADPAT, Cross Swords


----------



## chris_log (16 Nov 2008)

If you're the one looking at it, it should go (left to right) insignia and then name. 

Your insignia will be the crossed swords (that's the army symbol) and get it in CADPAT with olive thread.


----------



## Run away gun (16 Nov 2008)

If you are asking such basic questions you probably have no need yet for name-tapes. If you have a need, you should have sought direction from your section 2IC. Otherwise, just follow NFLD Sapper's advice, CADPAT (TW) with olive thread. If you have an olive drab gortex jacket you may want some olive drab name-tapes too. 

But just to sum up, you will not get in trouble for not having these, they will be issued to you when you need them and until that point I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2008)

You're a combat engineer, and you've never seen the Army issue CADPAT name tapes??

The only people who wear the olive CAG (Canadian Average Green) name tapes are Air Force (CAG w/ blue thread) and Navy (CAG w/black thread) DEU personnel.  Army DEU mbrs wear the CADPAT pattern one.

Army wears the crossed swords, Air Force wears the eagle, and Navy wears the anchor.

Army wears the swords before the name, Air Force wear the eagle after the name.  I am not sure about the anchor/name sequence for Navy.

I am doubting that you are actually a Reserve Combat Engineer at this point.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Nov 2008)

His past posts seem to indicate that he his currently doing BMQ, I would then advise about NOT getting name tags.


----------



## greyman556 (16 Nov 2008)

do i need to buy the piece on the center of the shirt: rank and canada symbol?


----------



## greyman556 (16 Nov 2008)

you are correct im practicing drills on thursdays but havent started bmq, ive been told i start next year, either spring or summer


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Nov 2008)

No that will be issued/given to you when you need it.


EDITED TO ADD

Ask the MCpl/Sgt or who ever is in charge of you to order some name tags for you.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2008)

greyman556 said:
			
		

> do i need to buy the piece on the center of the shirt: rank and canada symbol?



It is called a slip-on.  Like your name tapes, you do NOT need to purchase either, they will be supplied to you.  If you are only on your BMQ now, it is highly unlikley that your staff is going to let you and you alone wear a name tape.

You should have a slip-on for your LWCC (CADPAT) epilette that says CANADA at the bottom of it.  If not, look around to see if the rest of your BMQ course is wearing one.  If not, the staff are likely in the process of getting them.

Don't jump the gun and waste your money.  Thats my advice.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Nov 2008)

Wait for it. 

Enough

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Matt_Fisher (26 Jan 2009)

I just wanted to confirm whether our specs for CF nametapes (http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/nametapes_and_embroidery/1028.htm) are still up to date:

Army pers wearing CADPAT TW combats:  OD/Canadian Average Green embroidery, with Army Cross Swords before the name, all on a CADPAT TW material backing.

Air Force pers wearing CADPAT TW COMBATS:  Air Force Blue embroidery, with Air Force eagle after the name, all on an OD/Canadian Average Green material backing.

Naval pers wearing CADPAT TW Combats:  Black embroidery, with Naval anchor before the name, all on an OD/Canadian Average Green material backing.

All pers wearing CADPAT AR Combats:  Tan embroidery with emblem placed before name for Army and Naval pers, and after name for Air Force pers, all on CADPAT AR material backing.

Naval Combat Dress:  ? What are current specs?


----------



## geo (26 Jan 2009)

Hey Matt,
Things are OK for CADPAT TW for all 3 branches (Army, Air & Navy)

Not sure what current usage for AR - though it sounds correct.


----------



## dimsum (27 Jan 2009)

NCD nametape:  Gold (yellow) name on black background.  Tape itself is half the length of the CADPAT nametape with rounded corners.


----------



## medaid (27 Jan 2009)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> NCD nametape:  Gold (yellow) name on black background.  Tape itself is half the length of the CADPAT nametape with rounded corners.



Well... length is name dependent so the longer the name the longer the tape, the shorter the name... i.e. mine Matt is 1/2 CADPAT tape.


----------



## Dipstick (27 Jan 2009)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Naval pers wearing CADPAT TW Combats:  Black embroidery, with Naval anchor before the name, all on an OD/Canadian Average Green material backing.



Naval pers in CADPAT(TW) (and I would assume Arid as well) wear the anchor *after* the name, like the AF ones.  At least, that's how mine are.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2009)

Good to go as well on the AR tapes ...


----------



## Stoker (27 Jan 2009)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Well... length is name dependent so the longer the name the longer the tape, the shorter the name... i.e. mine Matt is 1/2 CADPAT tape.



Actually the new stuff is one size.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jan 2009)

Stoker said:
			
		

> Actually the new stuff is one size.



Yep, the longer the name, the _smaller_ the letters.  ;D


----------



## medaid (27 Jan 2009)

Well... That is if you're using the issued ones 

My CADPAT tapes all have anchor up front. By regulation it should only be CAG tapes with black thread worn though. CADPAT ones were removed


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2009)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Well... That is if you're using the issued ones
> 
> My CADPAT tapes all have anchor up front. By regulation it should only be CAG tapes with black thread worn though. CADPAT ones were removed



By regulation, Cadpat ones are still authorized for wear until deliveries of the new CAG Naval style can be delivered by the contractor into the system ... and - they're not supposed to be 'mixed' styles when considered with the slip-on. In short, you shouldn't be wearing the CAG nametape unless you also have the CAG slip-ons (another item that this location has demanded yet not received as of this date). Our pers who have both (& thus can wear the CAG) - got them when posted to HQ posns (not on this base) or on either coast. The slip-ons are now slowly trickling out to Army CSGs for stock/issue. 

We still have some pers waiting for those deliveries here.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (15 Apr 2009)

Just wondering as I am hearing some conflicting information about the NCD Nametapes.

Well I'm used to seeing them length dependant upon name, i.e if your name is 4 letter long, well its a short nametape, vs 12 letters long, but lately I have been hearing that we have moved the way to the Standard size (a la Army/Air combats nametape) with the size of lettering being adjusted to fit.

Also are the edges still rounded?

Just checking because I decided to get extra ones from CPGEAR...and they came squared.


----------



## nvs (29 Apr 2011)

My name is 15 characters and on the CPGear nametape order page, the maximum number I can get embroidered is 13. Has anyone had experience with what to do in this situation?

I was sworn in 6 weeks ago to a Reserve regiment and was just issued my kit this week. I have heard from other recruits in my regiment that it took up to 18 months to receive their nametapes. I don't want to be Pte Velcro for any longer than necessary, so I ordered some nametapes from CPGear.


----------



## Neill McKay (30 Apr 2011)

nvs said:
			
		

> My name is 15 characters and on the CPGear nametape order page, the maximum number I can get embroidered is 13. Has anyone had experience with what to do in this situation?
> 
> I was sworn in 6 weeks ago to a Reserve regiment and was just issued my kit this week. I have heard from other recruits in my regiment that it took up to 18 months to receive their nametapes. I don't want to be Pte Velcro for any longer than necessary, so I ordered some nametapes from CPGear.



You may find it worthwhile calling CP Gear.  They do a fair amount of custom work and may be able to fit your whole name on a nametape.

But the safest (and cheapest) course of action might be to let your unit's supply system issue you with the correct nametapes.  You could ask your chain of command (or perhaps at the QM) how long it is likely to take.

In any event, I'd definitely suggest asking before you start wearing nametapes that you bought yourself.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Apr 2011)

nvs said:
			
		

> I was sworn in 6 weeks ago to a Reserve regiment and was just issued my kit this week. I have heard from other recruits in my regiment that it took up to 18 months to receive their nametapes. I don't want to be Pte Velcro for any longer than necessary, so I ordered some nametapes from CPGear.



You also might not want to be keener private wearing COTS nametags on BMQ either. Don't worry about being Pte Velcro, there will be strength in numbers.


----------



## Fatalize (30 Apr 2011)

I knew a guy in Gagetown who had 28 letters in his last name, and they did a custom one for him. Definitely a unique looking tag. His DEU name tag has a hilariously small font.


----------



## Chiefy268 (29 Feb 2012)

I am just curious if anyone has heard of this or maybe seen this.

I have started to see a lot of Navy CIC officers with nametape that are the full length much like the Cadpat type, black with the goldenrod embroidered name, but now they have an embroidered anchor. 

CPGear offers Naval Combat nametape with and without the anchor, so the question is what is it?

http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/embr/1097_0.htm

So is the anchor a new thing because I cant find a thing regarding this.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Lerch (29 Feb 2012)

IIRC, any Navy pers that have been authorized to wear CADPAT, will wear the olive drab slip-on with black embroidery, and likewise the olive drab nametape with black embroidery (name and anchor). The only time a black and gold nametape is worn, is in NCD's.

NOW! I don't know if the new NCD's use a longer nametape or not, so I'm just assuming it's the same old shorter tape.


----------



## Dipstick (29 Feb 2012)

New NCD nametapes from clothing stores are coming out with elemental symbols on them.  I've seen them around  - mostly on new OS, as well as on the CFCWO.  A new initiative to differentiate one's element in NCD, though I haven't seen a bird or swords yet.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Feb 2012)

Also a word to the wise in these new nametapes.  We found that they don't like a hot iron passed over them and will start to melt onto the surface of the iron.  We have been instructed to change out our nametapes to the new ones.  And yes, they are longer than the old ones.  Gold and Black's for the NCD that is.  I guess having the gold black nametapes, rank insignia and NCD's was not enough of a clue for some that the wearer was a Sailor.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (29 Feb 2012)

Next we will go the way of the USN and RAN and put one over the other side saying "Navy"!


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Next we will go the way of the USN and RAN and put one over the other side saying "Navy"!


Why not, anchors might not be enough of a clue for the clueless.   :


----------



## Stoker (29 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Next we will go the way of the USN and RAN and put one over the other side saying "Navy"!



I believe the original nametags when the new NC jacket was announced had NAVY/MARINE on it as well. Thank God that went away. With the addition of the anchor the nametag is too long and looks odd. Fortunately I have a surplus of the older ones.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Next we will go the way of the USN and RAN and put one over the other side saying "Navy"!



Considering I've been called WO when dressed in N1/N3, it might not be enough.


----------



## Chiefy268 (29 Feb 2012)

I don't mean to play devils advocate but is there any documentation stating this is the way it is now?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (29 Feb 2012)

You gotta be careful with that anchor thing.  I met a Slovakian combat engineer the other week who has anchor on his name tag.  Maybe the RCN should leave it off to avoid confusion with engineer corps of a land locked country.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Feb 2012)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> You gotta be careful with that anchor thing.  I met a Slovakian combat engineer the other week who has anchor on his name tag.  Maybe the RCN should leave it off to avoid confusion with engineer corps of a land locked country.


No, no I just think he wanted to be a cool guy and look like a Sailor.   ;D


----------



## Dipstick (1 Mar 2012)

Chiefy268 said:
			
		

> I don't mean to play devils advocate but is there any documentation stating this is the way it is now?



Not that I've seen.  I can't imagine anyone being required to provide documentation supporting something that's coming out of clothing stores, either.  Just walk around with a picture of someone important wearing them and bust it out if pressed.

Here - http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_eng.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=28103&site=combatcamera


----------



## q_1966 (1 Mar 2012)

If they are going to go that route, they should at least have velcro backing 
*that is the same size as the name tape* made for them
also if it can't stand a hot iron what the hell are they doing on "fire resistant" NCD's
I'm sure the Tailors beside the Canex (Esquimalt) once they have the pattern will make something of higher quality than Base Supply (as they always do), faster if I may say and with stitching that doesn't run together on the letters.


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> ...  I guess having the gold black nametapes, rank insignia and NCD's was not enough of a clue for some that the wearer was a Sailor.



Except that all wearers of NCDs are not sailors. Some are Army, some RCAF; they will now have their own elemental symbol on their nametapes.


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> ...
> Also, the reason you're seeing it mostly on new OS's is because the Fleet School is pushing for us to switch to those.



Uhhmmm, no. The reason it mostly seems to be OS' is precisely because it is the new people to the CF (ie: the OS') whose nametapes are freshly ordered. Those of us with TI, don't order nametapes on a regular basis as we usually have zero requirement for them as we already have at least three.

Last time I ordered nametapes for myself, I was the Sgt in Clothing Stores; it's been quite a while.

I would suspect that each ship has been smart enough to have their storsey submit the nominal roll (with element) to their supporting clothing stores as a bulk order for all Ship's crew by this point in time.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Except that all wearers of NCDs are not sailors. Some are Army, some RCAF; they will now have their own elemental symbol on their nametapes.


So true. But, they still wear their environmental rank slip on's.  If that is not a dead give away they're not blessed, I don't know if an eagle or crossed swords will be better.  I find the OD and CADPAT are eye catching enough.  Perhaps the crown and anchor wheel extras might be for civilians who maybe need the extra assistance with spot the sailor.   :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I would suspect that each ship has been smart enough to have their storsey submit the nominal roll (with element) to their supporting clothing stores as a bulk order for all Ship's crew by this point in time.


Which is what happened to us, and why they want us now to change over all our nametapes.  The tailors must love it if they are paid by piece work.


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Which is what happened to us, and why they want us now to change over all our nametapes.  The tailors must love it if they are paid by piece work.



Depends upon whether or not the tailors at your location are contracted workers or DND employees.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Depends upon whether or not the tailors at your location are contracted workers or DND employees.


Contracted.


----------



## medicineman (1 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> So true. But, they still wear their environmental rank slip on's.



I used to wear the more fashionable old green dress slip ons on my NCD's/coveralls because the CADPAT ones I thought looked retarded on the the NCD's and it's pretty hard to see the rank anyway...and I know a number of Army folks that wore/wear the black one's for the same reason.  The problem with the dark green is they look black to the casual observer and they aren't made anymore (or even technically legal); obviously the black ones make someone assume you're a fish head, so why not wear an environmental tag on something that people will immediately see?

MM


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Contracted.



I'm sure whoever "led this change" to the nametapes for NCDs took into account the associated costs of that little fortune those contractors will be making at your location then to get everyone squared away. 

'Tween that and executive curls, I'm amazed you all can afford the sea-gas to keep your ships sailing.  > 



As an aside, I wore environmental rank slipons when I was there, but it didn't seem to matter much. They still called me OD despite the fact I was blue. It was well more obvious back then too; we wore workdress (blue, green or black) every day as the first generation NCDs (you know, the ones that shrunk all the way up to ones knees) were just coming online. Hope these nametapes help!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Also a word to the wise in these new nametapes.  We found that they don't like a hot iron passed over them and will start to melt onto the surface of the iron.  We have been instructed to change out our nametapes to the new ones.  And yes, they are longer than the old ones.  Gold and Black's for the NCD that is.  I guess having the gold black nametapes, rank insignia and NCD's was not enough of a clue for some that the wearer was a Sailor.




Hey, hey now. It's been the Navy screaming for all the extraneous bling it could possibly get for years. Don't be deploying the sea anchor because some shore bound swabby decides to get their 'leading change' bubble filled! Not everyone wet gets to wear an executive curl after all. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Mar 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Last time I ordered nametapes for myself, I was the Sgt in Clothing Stores; it's been quite a while.



Yeah, but stores people order them 50 at a time for themselves  ;D


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but stores people order them 50 at a time for themselves  ;D



Impossible!! They are ordered by UI: SE (1 set = 3 each) and ergo it is actually 51 for each of us!!  ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Mar 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Hey, hey now. It's been the Navy screaming for all the extraneous bling it could possibly get for years. Don't be deploying the sea anchor because some shore bound swabby decides to get their 'leading change' bubble filled! Not everyone wet gets to wear an executive curl after all. ;D


Just trying to keep up with all the boy scout badges the other kids get... don't want to feel that Mum doesn't love us.


----------



## medicineman (1 Mar 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> ... don't want to feel that Mum doesn't love us.



She doesn't - get over it  ;D.

MM


----------



## FSTO (7 Mar 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> She doesn't - get over it  ;D.
> 
> MM



Ha! Mum loves us alright, she just knows that the two younger boys need constant re-enforcement with gongs and bling to make up for their inadequacies!


 :evil: :evilrifle: :nana: :duel: :bigfight:


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2012)

I have no inadequacies - I drive a Hyundai Accent. 

MM


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Mar 2012)

You are all missing the most important issue raised by this "anchor": Will all other Commonwealth naval personnel think we are all leading seaman ???


----------



## q_1966 (9 Mar 2012)

Good Point, I say leave it for the Cadpat, also with the new sea service insignia coming out might cause more confusion.


----------



## Chelomo (29 Apr 2015)

Hey, so I'm kind of in a pickle since I wasn't issued my nametapes for combats at BMOQ. Therefore, I'm ordering them online from CP Gear, and thus far my setup looks like this:

CADPAT, Crossed Swords Before the name, High Visibility Thread. 

Is this correct? The only thing I'm mostly worried about is the thread colour for the name since I can't remember what it is for the life of me.

Link: http://www.cpgear.com/store/nametapes_and_nametags/military_nametapes.htm


----------



## dangerboy (29 Apr 2015)

If you are Army the thread colour for the name is High Visibility.


----------



## Chelomo (29 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the prompt response Dangerboy, you're a life saver!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Apr 2015)

I wouldn't spend the money to buy the name tapes, you should get them through your SQ/CQ/RQ/Base clothing stores...


----------



## GreenWood (29 Apr 2015)

I had bought two off CP Gear, It took us a year and a half to receive four from the regiment I'm at..


----------



## chrisf (29 Apr 2015)

The longer you don't have a name tag, the longer no one knows your name, hang on to that special ability as long as possible.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2015)

Stacked said:
			
		

> .........  I thought the element was on the right side on all name tapes, could be wrong though.



But that would mean "UNIFORMITY" in CAF uniforms.   >


----------



## Chelomo (29 Apr 2015)

Yeah, I might be loaded on Phase 2 this summer and I don't exactly want to show to Gagetown without a name tape. That would be very bad.


----------



## Messorius (30 Apr 2015)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Yeah, I might be loaded on Phase 2 this summer and I don't exactly want to show to Gagetown without a name tape. That would be very bad.



They'll button one on you if you don't.


----------



## Arty39 (30 Apr 2015)

It's worth buying a couple name tapes, tunic, rain coat, ice jacket etc. You might one get issued one for a while.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Apr 2015)

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Yeah, I might be loaded on Phase 2 this summer and I don't exactly want to show to Gagetown without a name tape. That would be very bad.



Because?


----------



## Chelomo (1 May 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Because?



I don't really want to stand out in front of Vandoo infantry guys looking for a reason to make me pay haha.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 May 2015)

Pay for what, not having something because you weren't issued it?

I bet a bag of donut holes its more concern WRT LCF.


----------



## Chelomo (1 May 2015)

I have no idea what those abbreviations mean! But I did order my nametapes, so I will be okay.

I'll take the donut holes anyway.


----------



## Flavus101 (1 May 2015)

WRT = with regards to

LCF = look cool factor


----------



## Brasidas (1 May 2015)

For anyone who might look to this as an example, no, not wearing a nametag that you were not issued will not be a problem for you.

Don't sweat this stuff.


----------



## Moore (1 May 2015)

I just graduated yesterday and didn't get any either. I just got mine in the mail today from Cpgear, Id rather have them than not. The last month no one has been issued name tapes at CFLRS.


----------



## Furniture (2 May 2015)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> The longer you don't have a name tag, the longer no one knows your name, hang on to that special ability as long as possible.



Own your name, be known and be awesome.

People who hide behind no name tag tend to be lazy and  useless in the general perception. Don't be that guy, I always tell new guys to the boat to spend some Sea Pay on name tags.


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 May 2015)

Moore said:
			
		

> I just graduated yesterday and didn't get any either. I just got mine in the mail today from Cpgear, Id rather have them than not. The last month no one has been issued name tapes at CFLRS.



So, you may be the only one with a nametag?


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2015)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> So, you may be the only one with a nametag?



Which means "YOU will standout in the crowd".  No 'grayman' for you.


----------



## chrisf (2 May 2015)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> Own your name, be known and be awesome.
> 
> People who hide behind no name tag tend to be lazy and  useless in the general perception. Don't be that guy, I always tell new guys to the boat to spend some Sea Pay on name tags.



Or, alternately, be a good leader and don't prod folks who make significantly less than you to waste money on something they'll be issued for free. 

Bonus leadership points if you follow up and check to make sure that they were in fact actually ordered.


----------



## George Wallace (2 May 2015)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> People who hide behind no name tag tend to be lazy and  useless in the general perception.



What BS.  Really?


----------



## Chelomo (5 May 2015)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Or, alternately, be a good leader and don't prod folks who make significantly less than you to waste money on something they'll be issued for free.
> 
> Bonus leadership points if you follow up and check to make sure that they were in fact actually ordered.



Yeah, I'm not telling anybody they should go outside the CF supply system, it's just a choice I made for myself. I admit competing for the Greyman trophy was high in my mind when I made that purchase


----------



## Arty39 (5 May 2015)

No one wants to be private velcro walking around base.


----------



## BorisK (6 May 2015)

I almost wore the blank OD name tape that came with the gas mask carrier on my combat shirt while I waited for name tapes to arrive.  

On a side note : Thanks to CP Gear for shipping out my order so quick.  Happy customer here.


----------



## Lare (13 May 2015)

My entire roto didn't have name tapes aside from the guys that deployed previously. They weren't even ordered by the time we left. 'Budget cuts'.


----------



## George Wallace (13 May 2015)

Lare said:
			
		

> ....... They weren't even ordered by the time we left. 'Budget cuts'.



If they were not ordered by the time you left, I would hesitate to claim "Budget cuts".  More likely a failing of CC to send off a nominal roll to order them. -- Administrative Failure.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 May 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If they were not ordered by the time you left, I would hesitate to claim "Budget cuts".  More likely a failing of CC to send off a nominal roll to order them. -- Administrative Failure.



Agreed. CoC failed.


----------



## Lare (14 May 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If they were not ordered by the time you left, I would hesitate to claim "Budget cuts".  More likely a failing of CC to send off a nominal roll to order them. -- Administrative Failure.



Nope. Nominal roll was sent. They were specifically not ordered until the new fiscal year because there was no budget left for them. Maybe not 'budget cuts'. But definite lack of funds.


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2015)

Lare said:
			
		

> Nope. Nominal roll was sent. They were specifically not ordered until the new fiscal year because there was no budget left for them. Maybe not 'budget cuts'. But definite lack of funds.



Still boils down to "POOR P&P" on someone's part.


----------



## bedbathbeyond666 (15 Jan 2018)

Over Christmas holidays I received an order of High Vis Naval Nametapes. They are on CADPAT with the white embroidering and the anchor precedes the name. We are not sure why they came in as no-one ordered them. Previously I was wearing the black on olive, with the anchor after the name. Does anyone know if these are authorized? I am currently wearing CADPAT as I am in an army position atm.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2018)

bedbathbeyond666 said:
			
		

> Over Christmas holidays I received an order of High Vis Naval Nametapes. They are on CADPAT with the white embroidering and the anchor precedes the name. We are not sure why they came in as no-one ordered them. Previously I was wearing the black on olive, with the anchor after the name. Does anyone know if these are authorized? I am currently wearing CADPAT as I am in an army position atm.



Think you might have answered your own question.


----------



## Pusser (18 Jan 2018)

bedbathbeyond666 said:
			
		

> Over Christmas holidays I received an order of High Vis Naval Nametapes. They are on CADPAT with the white embroidering and the anchor precedes the name. We are not sure why they came in as no-one ordered them. Previously I was wearing the black on olive, with the anchor after the name. Does anyone know if these are authorized? I am currently wearing CADPAT as I am in an army position atm.



AFAIK, there is no such thing as "high-vis Navy" nametags. We're supposed to wear black on olive with CADPAT.


----------



## bedbathbeyond666 (6 Feb 2018)

I was actually told today my High-Vis Naval name tapes were ordered in error and I am not to wear them anymore. Back to black on olive.


----------



## Furniture (7 Feb 2018)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Or, alternately, be a good leader and don't prod folks who make significantly less than you to waste money on something they'll be issued for free.
> 
> Bonus leadership points if you follow up and check to make sure that they were in fact actually ordered.



Since this post was dredged up from the depths and I didn't see this reply back in 2015 I'll retort now. It may help to explain why I think having nametags is worth the few dollars out of the several 10's of thousands we make a year is a good idea.

Suggesting(not ordering or directing) someone spend $12.00 on name tags so they are identifiable to people outside their immediate CoC is hardly poor leadership nor is it "proding" people to spend a inordinate amount of money to appear professional. In many working environments such as on ship you interact with people of different trades and separate immediate CoCs. Being OS/Pte/Avr "blank space" only serves as an advantage if you are being unprofessional or doing something wrong. If you are hard working, professional and motivated you want to be seen and recognized by name. When the CO, XO, Cox'n, even random Sgt, or WOs know who you are and see that you are doing well it gets back to your bosses. If you're "the young OS/Pte/Avr without name tags" it's harder to get recognition for those outside your chain for your good work. To me the idea of being recognized for hard work is more than worth the cost of two beers downtown on the weekend... 

On a personal note, who do you think you are to question my leadership?


----------



## IceBlue (7 Feb 2018)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> Since this post was dredged up from the depths and I didn't see this reply back in 2015 I'll retort now. It may help to explain why I think having nametags is worth the few dollars out of the several 10's of thousands we make a year is a good idea.
> 
> Suggesting(not ordering or directing) someone spend $12.00 on name tags so they are identifiable to people outside their immediate CoC is hardly poor leadership nor is it "proding" people to spend a inordinate amount of money to appear professional. In many working environments such as on ship you interact with people of different trades and separate immediate CoCs. Being OS/Pte/Avr "blank space" only serves as an advantage if you are being unprofessional or doing something wrong. If you are hard working, professional and motivated you want to be seen and recognized by name. When the CO, XO, Cox'n, even random Sgt, or WOs know who you are and see that you are doing well it gets back to your bosses. If you're "the young OS/Pte/Avr without name tags" it's harder to get recognition for those outside your chain for your good work. To me the idea of being recognized for hard work is more than worth the cost of two beers downtown on the weekend...
> 
> On a personal note, who do you think you are to question my leadership?





That must be why i never got noticed, I didn't spend $12.00, back in my day they only cost me tree fiddy.


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2018)

bedbathbeyond666 said:
			
		

> I was actually told today my High-Vis Naval name tapes were ordered in error and I am not to wear them anymore. Back to black on olive.



I've seen quite a few out and about in these lately.


----------



## chrisf (7 Feb 2018)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> On a personal note, who do you think you are to question my leadership?



My appologies, I had no idea your leadership was infallible and beyond question.

I stand by what I said.

If someone is concerned about their subordinates not having name tags, they should be following up on the order for name tags.

$12 for name tags isnt a lot.

Neither is $20 for deu buttons, $40 for unit PT gear, and every other nickel and dime expense.

It all adds up though.

We can agree to disagree if you like?


----------



## Furniture (7 Feb 2018)

Not a Sig Op said:
			
		

> My appologies, I had no idea your leadership was infallible and beyond question.
> 
> I stand by what I said.
> 
> ...



Sure thing, obviously I know nothing about leadership, nor the supply system... thanks for the lesson. I'll be sure to come back here for more valuable lessons on my other leadership failings.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (7 Feb 2018)

Should be no reason a member is spending money on nametapes, slip ons/rank patches, or flags unless it's of their own volition.

The previous supplier(s) were atrocious at delivering, but now most of the problem is at the unit/RQMS level, not the supplier.

I had 4 x nametapes for 15 members delivered in 3 weeks.

As for recognition for hard work, if someone is being recognized for their hard work they'll be recognized regardless of what they're wearing. Unless, of course, the leadership is more concerned about appearances than performance...


----------



## armyvern (8 Feb 2018)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> ...
> The previous supplier(s) were atrocious at delivering, but now most of the problem is at the unit/RQMS level, not the supplier.
> 
> I had 4 x nametapes for 15 members delivered in 3 weeks.
> ...



Name tapes are a Clothing Stores responsibility to order.  Many Units/RQs submit their pers' orders to Clothing on their behalves, but don't be so quick to smear the Unit/RQ.  Or really clothing.  

There is a minimum number of sets required before order can be placed.  If you are at a large base with a higher demand, odds are that Clothing reaches that min order requirement number much sooner and therefore you get things quicker.  Smaller base, less pers requesting them and therefore greater intervals before order is placed with the supplier. IE: a longer wait.

Perhaps then, the 15 sets that you ordered were the sets that got your respective supporting clothing stores to it's minimum order requirement so ended up getting yours in 3 weeks.  The other name tapes they had waiting to order pending reaching the min requirement may very well have been waiting a couple months.


----------

